# Doesn't recognize DVD in the drive



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I just recently bought burnsuite standard edition http://www.metoosoftware.com/prod_burnsuite.asp, because I thought perhaps roxio 5.3.4.21 couldn't make DVD's

I'm preparing to put all my files on DVD, then put them back on the computer after a total XP reinstall- my files such as outlook express emails, firefox and IE bookmarks, MP3's, personal word documents and screenshots, etc.

I like this program better because of it's ease, even easier than roxio, but my drive doesn't always recognize the DVD+RW in the drive, it is a DVD+RW disk and it is a DVD+RW (and CD RW (not sure - or +) drive) but when I go to start- my computer it tells me often that there is no DVD in the drive.

This hasn't always been the case, while I've been using this program, after I burned the DVD and wanted to put more on it, sometimes it would recognize the DVD after I booted up (and would run a summary of all the files on it) but sometimes (and now since the times it has worked) it won't.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

most buy the nero program
it could be a wrong setting in your program
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q218617/


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Me too Software, the tech said he had the same problem with his DVD burner at home, mine's an NEC DVD+RW drive, and he says a lot of the time after you burn a DVD+RW disk it won't recognize it in the drive. 

He says that updating the drivers probably won't help, as it's a problem with the drive itself, the internal mechanisms, but I'm going to try that at least.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i usually get my firmware updates from here
http://forum.rpc1.org/portal.php


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

dai said:


> i usually get my firmware updates from here
> http://forum.rpc1.org/portal.php


I bought another drive last night(haven't installed it yet, however, the times when it did recognize the DVD+RW in the drive it told me I couldn't add any more files, but it's a +RW drive, which means I'm supposed to be able to edit files, put them on and take them off without completely erasing the disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is not like a hard drive it does not work like that 
,to take files off you have to format the disk


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

dai said:


> it is not like a hard drive it does not work like that
> ,to take files off you have to format the disk


No, not with a +RW disk, you can put more and take off without formatting the disk completely http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD+RW


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have never used a dvd+rw always use dvd- and was unaware of this,thanks for the link handy to know


----------

